# Auto Detox: Porsche Cayman R



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

*Cayman R*

www.autodetox.co.uk

Hello folks,

Thanks for taking the time to view another detailing thread from Auto Detox

This car was completed early march, a brand new 12 plate Cayman R

My client drove up to Glasgow to collect this & booked me in on the phone while driving back 

Job: 2 day new car correction detail & wax upgrade to A Vintage wax

Here she is looking gorgeous, although a little bit dirty from the trip back down to Hull from Scotland

I love the black & white contrast !


















































































First up prepare the 2 buckets, wash bucket with Swissvax car bath & 2 plush wash mitts










Top of the list wheel arches, pre jet washed, washed with apc & vikan brushes























































Tyres given the Detox treatment too, apc & detail brush




























Alloys, given a thorough jet wash first, acid free wheel cleaner & variety of metal free brushes used to clean inside & out


















































































Rinsed off to finish.

Bodywork, thorough jet wash to begin




























Treated to PM3 & left to dwell for a minute or two



















Thorough jet wash down, fuel filler area, seals, plastics etc treated with apc & detail brush




































































































Another thorough jet wash before 2 bucket wash with those plush mitts










Tar traces removed with a tar remover










Wiped with a work cloth










Rinsed thoroughly










Iron x soap gel applied to whole car



















Very minor reaction to be honest, nice to see a new car not covered in iron contamination

Clayed with mild clay again not a huge amount to remove



















Dried with plush drying towels & mf cloths for the shuts etc










Paint inspected under the sungun, to be honest I was surprised at the amount of defects, my client has a good eye for detail & he was spot on for the 2 day detail, I have been looking after his cars for about a year & a half now, every time he calls me he is always spot on with the time scale 

Lets see:




































































































The paint work had a 2 stage polish routine via the rotary & was wiped down through out with Eraser










Leaving the paint looking before wax like:
































































After final eraser wipe down Vintage wax was applied to the white stuff.

Gtechniq C1 applied to all gloss black surfaces, I chose this instead of wax because they were incredibly soft

Gtechniq C5 to the alloys for the same reason.

Tyres dressed, exhaust polished, glass cleaned etc… all the little things to finish the 2 days off perfectly

This is how she looked:








































































































































Thank you for taking the time to look 

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox
www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Lovely work, lovely car - its probably the Porsche I would chose (def over a Boxster!).

Whats PM3 mentioned in the pre wash?

Cheers


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Car looks fantastic 
Great work, do you use the pump sprayer with the Tardis and Marolex or AS new one and what one do you like the best as away to get 3, also do the seals last, thanks again for sharing your work


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

excellent detailing work on a stunning motor :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

ryand said:


> Lovely work, lovely car - its probably the Porsche I would chose (def over a Boxster!).
> 
> Whats PM3 mentioned in the pre wash?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, must admit I love this car ! Pm3 = auto glym power max 3



Derekh929 said:


> Car looks fantastic
> Great work, do you use the pump sprayer with the Tardis and Marolex or AS new one and what one do you like the best as away to get 3, also do the seals last, thanks again for sharing your work


Thanks Derek.

I don't use AS products anymore, marolex has bilthamber apc in at 10:1 had it around 3 years excellent pump sprayer, neve had any problems with it still on the original seals too, I also have a number of Kwazar large sprayers (2l I think) which are very good much better than the 1l double trigger ones, hard to choose between them to be honest 



AaronGTi said:


> excellent detailing work on a stunning motor :thumb:


Thanks Aaron


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing! Great work and now looking how it should!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

looks nice, however, I want some black glove too, they look cool.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> Amazing! Great work and now looking how it should!


Thanks Birchy



carbonangel said:


> looks nice, however, I want some black glove too, they look cool.


Thanks Mr Carbon, the black gloves do look very cool I've been using them for years :thumb: but will let you in on a little secret, they are no where near as strong at the blue nitrile gloves I also use :thumb:



tonyy said:


> Looks great


Cheers Tonyy

Thanks guys
Baz


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Sweet Job , great ride :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Lovely car and great work.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantastic results


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Great job on a great motor.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic job, great car


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow! :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely work Barry


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice! That is one glossy Cayman! :thumb:


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Stunning!!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Racer said:


> Sweet Job , great ride :thumb:


Thanks Rui :thumb:



s3 rav said:


> Lovely car and great work.


Cheers mate



prokopas said:


> Fantastic results


Thanks :thumb:



B&B Autostyle said:


> Great job on a great motor.


Cheers mate :thumb:



Miguel Pestana said:


> Fantastic job, great car


Thank you



Mouse said:


> Wow! :thumb:


:thumb: glad you liked it



DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate :thumb:


Cheers mate :thumb:



butler2.8i said:


> Lovely work Barry


Thanks Butler :thumb:



type[r]+ said:


> Nice! That is one glossy Cayman! :thumb:


The lighting in the unit was not the best otherwise the finish would have shown up better 



StevieM3 said:


> Stunning!!


Cheers Steve :thumb:

Thanks guys
Baz


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work as always Barry.


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

nice work there mate


----------

